# server issues again?



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been noticing an intermittent lag with page loading again today...anyone else?

Is there some maintenance/upgrading going on again, or is it me?


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

Here too 

tough to get through the pages on dial up don't know how it is on dsl or cable


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I have 5Mbit cable and its the same here - pages take 1-2 minutes to load, replys the same and here and there i get 403 error.
But i am not complaining.... cause i am not paying for the servers or bandwidth....

EDIT:
This ended up in here twice cause the page had a total lockup for the last 15 minutes... sorry


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

I have DSL and I'm getting that lag also but I did notice that something was added on the site. Have noticed that when you want to make a "Quick Reply" there's a little icon next to quote in the lower right that wasn't there before. Maybe the site is being upgraded.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Whatever tweaks you were working on must be done now...the site is zipping along again.

Thanks, Danrak!!


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm missing my post# and my points#. What happened?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

the store is dead...thus ending the need for points


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I see. I did not know the store had died :sayno: What happened and when? RIP store, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

elf said:


> the store is dead...thus ending the need for points


I don't like not having no post counts...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

superflysmith said:


> I see. I did not know the store had died :sayno: What happened and when? RIP store, you will not be forgotten.


Certain groups feel they require certain performance increasing features. So things had to give, and the store was taken offline.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

'tis alright though because the help comes from the urge to help...not the urge to get stuff (two different urges...kinda like light beer and regular beer)

It would be nice to have a post count just to know how many you've posted, but its not neccessary and I'd rather have a functional board and no post count than a really super laggy board with a post count.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks! Your reading our prayers I see. :sayyes:


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

elf said:


> 'tis alright though because the help comes from the urge to help...not the urge to get stuff (two different urges...kinda like light beer and regular beer)


My urge wasn't to get stuff but to get more points than SaintCo who never posted a thing. But that's o.k. no big deal.

I did notice that the forum is running smoothly again and we have are post counts back. I guess we can have our cake and eat it too.

Thank you danrak.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I thought the points system was nice. Obviously i am trying to help because i like doing so - not to buy a 3$ fan after spending 500 hours writing the posts in order to get the points for it. :smile: 

I think i'd be still nice to have it (or something similar) - so people that got helped can show their appreciation - and maybe instead of the store other things could be done with the points - like the possibility to "buy" space for a bigger avatar, or other ways to customize the personal appearance or information area.
Or whenever so many points accumulated you get a little badge or something that shows your helpful.

Like i said - i am helping cause i like to help - but dont we all also enjoy a little recognition when these attempts to do so turn out successful ?

Just my ideas... dont have to be taken seriously.


----------

